# GUESS watch movements? Does anybody knowmore about them?



## Ilovewatchess (Dec 30, 2010)

For instance W13530G1 - it looks good, but what about movement? They only say Japanesse quartz, but if I want more specific details? At least the brand of movement.. Does anybody know anything about it? 
Thank you


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

From what I can deduce from the image of the watch it looks like it uses a pulsar movement where the second hand is the actual second hand instead of being in the sub dials I'm seeing this movement being used more and more instead of the miyota movements because the miyota movement is just cheaper to replace than repair. So IMO I believe it's gonna use the same chrono movement in the newer fossils


----------



## Ilovewatchess (Dec 30, 2010)

never_keeps_time said:


> From what I can deduce from the image of the watch it looks like it uses a pulsar movement where the second hand is the actual second hand instead of being in the sub dials *I'm seeing this movement being used more and more instead of the miyota movements because the miyota movement is just cheaper to replace than repair*. So IMO I believe it's gonna use the same chrono movement in the newer fossils


Hi. I am not sure I follow (bolded part). Are you saying that pulsar movement is used because its cheaper to repair than miyota? Meaning its cheaper for watch brand to offer guarantee and fix it if its broken?
How about the overall price - is pulsar or miota movement cheaper?


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

Well tue pulsar movement is fixable / more expensive for the movement while the miyota movement is not repairable: cheaper to replace than find the problem

I hope this clears it up.

But overall they both are great movements however they both have their ups and downs for each movement


----------



## Ilovewatchess (Dec 30, 2010)

Makes sense. Now if there would be an opportunity to be 100% sure its pulsar movement..


----------

